# Bridleless riding anyone??



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Often.

No pics though that I can find.. we were all about that last night though 

Cute pic, your horse is luvin life right there.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Beautiful pic, you and your horse both look very happy 

I use Clicker Training for my horses and I try to teach most things without tack before I add tack. While my first few rides I had halter/reins just in case - I've been doing a lot of tackless riding with my mare. My only rule for riding tackless is a helmet is a must.
This is my mare learning about tarps


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you  It is quite fun and a liberating feeling to have that close communication with your horse. We have been progressively working on our bridleless for a couple years and he is doing great with it


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never tried bridleless riding, but these pics are convincing me to try! xD


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Zexious said:


> I've never tried bridleless riding, but these pics are convincing me to try! xD


It's definitely not something where one day you just remove the bridle!  If you're using traditional or natural horsemanship training methods - you'll want to teach your horse to respond to leg and seat cues very well - only using the bridle to back it up if they get stuck - before you ever just hop on without a bridle.
I use CT and make up my own cues xD I touch either side of her neck to 'neck rein' her using my seat to slow down and my legs to move her hind end or speed up or move directly over. The cues are similar to most riders - except mine don't escalate if the horse doesn't respond. And the horse is rewarded for the correct responses


----------



## CRK (Sep 26, 2012)

I love bridleless! It is so refreshing to just have fun with my horses!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes! We learnt to ride bridless last weekend. Today we will try canter bridless for the first time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm working on our crew. The dark bay I'm riding is my daughter's little horse and this was my first time to take the bridle off of him. He did very well. The chestnut has been my project for about 3 1/2 years now. He was started very badly as a young horse and when I got him at 8-9 years old, he knew absolutely nothing even on the ground, and he was scared to death of the saddle. He bucked as soon as anyone came near him with a saddle and he was super touchy and skittish. We've come a long way and I got him used to tack, cues, getting bumped, poked, pushed, etc. He rides very well. Now I'm slowlly taking the tack back off. We're not actually riding bridleless yet, but he has no problem letting me jump on him and lean back, pulling on his mane, bump into his side if I don't quite make it up the first time, etc. whether he's eating or just standing there. So we're getting there. Just yesterday I rode him bareback and in nothing but a rope halter so our bridelless time is coming.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice to see there are a number of other 'crazies' here! Only thing with pics is, I usually ride alone(changing w more local horsey friends!) so don't have much to show!

I do have at least a string around the horse's neck when outside a safe area & if out in public, while I don't usually use the reins much these days, I wouldn't go without a halter all together, unless I was really confident & safe in the environment, because I reckon it's safer to work within the premise that 'anything can happen, but only generally will if you rely on it not to':lol:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

OMG Punks, that pic certainly shows your horse in... prime condition!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

loosie said:


> OMG Punks, that pic certainly shows your horse in... prime condition!


HAHA A little Fat isn't she?! LOL you remember our story from the very beginning, every so often I think back to all our trouble. I couldn't even walk her out of her paddock!! Now we're going on tackless rides and trail rides and having a blast together. We aren't terribly skilled at what we do yet xD but we're getting there ^^

Your horse is just lovely! I can't wait to see full pics xD


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Last night at ponyclub after the lesson while the rest of the riders were racing their horses around en masse, I stripped Shakira and did a short demo ride tackless for the instructors and parents. We did figure of eights and reinbacks so I am very proud of her listening despite the... distracting circumstances.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*extreme trail riding*

Here is Dodger and I last week at Brown County state park doing some bridleless trail riding. He loves the trails!  Love seeing everyone else having fun with tackless riding too!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I haven't done it yet - but I am slowly getting there! I have gotten Brisco off the bit and he actually performs better without a bit in, which I like because I like to ride then in a halter. 
My horse can neck rein and we do ride bareback most of the time - jumping, barrels, all speeds, etc. And in the halter he can neck rein pretty good.

I have one question though - when he has nothing in his face, how do you tell him to stop or slow down or if he isn't too great with neck reining, then turning?
I know you should probably have a trusting bond with your horse, but how do your guys's horses do with it?

my horse does pretty good, but he still needs pressure applied to his face or mouth so he knows when to stop and back.
I have tried doing it with just body language and body language and pressure, so do I just keep working until he needs less and less pressure till he doesn't need any at all?


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I ride all my horses bareback and bridless. I'll have to try to get some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Punks-As someone who has ridden for the past fourteen years, I know better than to "just pull off" any piece of equipment, and call it good. >.> I'm not that stupid.

Besides! I'm currently crippled from my accident and probably won't be riding for the next three months anyway


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Amberly- I ride with a piece of string around Shakiras neck. These are the aids I use

Halt-I sigh, relaxing my muscles and letting out all my breath. Usually this is enough to stop her, but if not I lift my string up so it makes contact with the base of her neck. Once she has halted I slacken the string and stroke up her neck.

Rein back-I rock back, tensing my upper thighs. Again, often she will back just off that but if not I lift my string to press againest the base of my neck.

Turn-When I am riding straight ahead my hands rest lightly on the top of her neck, my eyes, shoulders hips and toes point straight ahead. When I turn left my eyes shoulders hips and toes point left and my left hand moves a few inches off her neck towards the direction of the turn. My right leg slips back an inch or so to control her quarters. Reverse for the other direction. As a last if-is-ignoring-me resort my outside hand moves aginest the side of her neck and she neck reins away from the string. So neck reining is not essential if your horse listens to the eariler aids. (shakira doesnt actually neck rein off a bridle so who knows what happened there.)

Personally I think the important things to do to teach your horse to ride bridless is to a spend alot of time leading your horse around of a neckstring so they become acustomed to listening to it and to do heaps of riding on a slack rein. Like hours and hours.

I hope these aids can be helpful in teaching your horse to ride bridless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is DH playing around on his arab gelding. They both enjoyed, it was obvious.

I'm just starting to go bareback once in a while, with just a rope clipped on the halter. It's fun.


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

Read Sally swifts books on Centered Riding. There are books 1 and 2. If you are a bit of an experienced rider book 2 will be good for you to read. They are great books and explain so much about using your body to communicate with your horse.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

amberly said:


> I have tried doing it with just body language and body language and pressure, so do I just keep working until he needs less and less pressure till he doesn't need any at all?


Yes, pretty much. I'd start in an environment that's 'safe' such as a small arena, so that you can *ask* softly for something & just persist without having to force the horse to do whatever. Then ask with your body/legs/seat and only use the reins to back up requests that are ignored, until you're not needing reins at all.


----------



## SpicedGold (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's me and Spice! I ride her with a neck strap, and basically neck rein. She likes to see my arm move, so even when I'm not using the neckstrap I still use my arn to 'show' her where we are going next. We've ridden a dressage test like this for fun, and did some jumping.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One can still try bridleless even if the horse is bridled. It doesn't mean you use it but it's there in case. What is interesting about riding bridleless is that the rider's back often softens. I have many times witnessed a rider's back becoming tense as soon as she picks up the reins, yet relax when the reins are taken away.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Well you see...I tried it and Sonny bolted on me haha. Got on bareback and bridleless with no reins and tried to just walk and he would have none of that! Haha. Maybe I'll try again another time.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

ForeverSunRider said:


> Well you see...I tried it and Sonny bolted on me haha. Got on bareback and bridleless with no reins and tried to just walk and he would have none of that! Haha. Maybe I'll try again another time.


This is why it's best to start with the normal head gear on and try riding without it, using it only for back up when the horse gets confused or isn't sure how to respond. 
I usually ride my mare with a halter with reins because the cues are more clear for her - less room for confusion than completely bridleless, then on occasion we go without to see where our gaps are 








Pardon my lack of helmet - it was a phase that's long over!

My Belgian is working his way down from a very severe driving bit he's gone down a few stages in bits, now he's in a halter - we practice bridleless around his field, but we haven't worked up enough to leave the fences.


----------



## PixeChick (Dec 17, 2013)

Your's is a wonderful story and it is always good to read how folks exhibit patience when training a horse. Nothing happens overnight and you are obviously good at what you do. Thanks for sharing. 




mammakatja said:


> I'm working on our crew. The dark bay I'm riding is my daughter's little horse and this was my first time to take the bridle off of him. He did very well. The chestnut has been my project for about 3 1/2 years now. He was started very badly as a young horse and when I got him at 8-9 years old, he knew absolutely nothing even on the ground, and he was scared to death of the saddle. He bucked as soon as anyone came near him with a saddle and he was super touchy and skittish. We've come a long way and I got him used to tack, cues, getting bumped, poked, pushed, etc. He rides very well. Now I'm slowlly taking the tack back off. We're not actually riding bridleless yet, but he has no problem letting me jump on him and lean back, pulling on his mane, bump into his side if I don't quite make it up the first time, etc. whether he's eating or just standing there. So we're getting there. Just yesterday I rode him bareback and in nothing but a rope halter so our bridelless time is coming.
> 
> 
> View attachment 330594
> ...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Good to see the bare feet SpicedGold!:wink:

Punks, your Belgian is gorgeous! You look tiny on him - such a long legged thing! - him that is!

ForeverSun, yes, that's why it's a good idea to get it going well in a safe environment first - if he were in an arena, you can just go with it & keep asking, without... risk to your health:wink:


----------



## Soulhorse8 (Dec 15, 2013)

I love this!!!! I'm a new member and have a blue roan colt, QH. He is fabulous. 2 years old and is very soft already. I can't wait to ride tackless. I grew up on a ranch and when I was little I had to jump off the porch to get on my horse, therefor I always rode bareback. Bareback is my origin! I'm so glad there are other gentle horsemanship people out there that don't have to "wack" their horse for a relationship to build. Ahhh, so relieved! 
Jenna
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## libertyqh (Dec 18, 2013)

All the time! Sadly, I have no pictures of it


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

PixeChick said:


> Your's is a wonderful story and it is always good to read how folks exhibit patience when training a horse. Nothing happens overnight and you are obviously good at what you do. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you so much PixeChick.  This horse has a super special place in my heart (He's the horse in my avatar actually). It's been 3 1/2 years and sometimes I think, gosh, this is taking me forever, but I guess we're not in competition with anyone. It wasn't all fairy tales and butterflies. I took a few flying lessons even WITH TACK, LOL!, so he's real, but that's all in the past. I just wonder, if he had been started right from the beginning, where would he be now? He's such a careful and eager to do it right type of personality. It's a shame he fell into rough hands. But like my husband said, had he been started right, he probably wouldn't be with me. He's mine to enjoy now.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I've been doing bitless for several months now. Sonny responds just as well as the bitted bridle. Don't have any pictures but wanted to share. I think he enjoys bitless as much as I do


----------



## dkb811 (Oct 15, 2013)

I ride my ottb in an Indian hack. I've read that a lot of people don't like them, but she rides better in it than anything else. I got the kind that hooks to her own headstall. She hated the Dr. Cook's bridle!


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

I've ridden in a bitless bridle, rope and nylon halters, and an s hackamore. They all worked great with her, especially the s hack.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Mine misbehaves in a bitless. She is goo 80% of the time, then she says "HAHAHA You cant stop me!" and she charges for home. Its short lived but she only tries it every now and then in a bit (Yay barn sour!). I have started doing what the Vaquero's do, but instead of a bosal under the bridle i have her rope halter. Seams to work.


----------



## Alexandra V (Jul 6, 2013)

I used to ride my first leased gelding in just a halter with lead rope attached and it was really nice! He was much lower-key without tack on (with a bit he would turn into his old gymkhana self and want to just race around the arena). 

This is Blue and I (don't mind my seat, I was just learning to ride hehe)




I also occasionally take out the mare I'm currently leasing bareback in a halter, though she's a little more stubborn when she doesn't have a bit and knows she can overpower me. It's still nice in the winter though, keeps my buns warm :lol:


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Grew up riding in a bridleless/saddleless drill team over fences. It was great fun. Start with a neck strap, position the horse through the positioning of the legs, horses will follow light changes of weight. Lungeing horse with a strap around their neck can give huge control for some horses as well!


----------



## My horse Hawk (Jan 5, 2014)

I love to ride without my hackamore (I don't use bridals with bits). I love it a lot!


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

While this isn't the greatest video, I've ridden Faith bridleless a few times. She does very well, considering she's only 3 years old. She even backs up. I love my baby. Haha. I tried riding in half of the arena, because I only had my 250mm lens. I couldn't capture the entire part of the arena, only a bit of the corner. So I edited out the parts where I wasn't riding. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPb3QA6NZis


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Alexandra V said:


> I also occasionally take out the mare I'm currently leasing bareback in a halter, though she's a little more stubborn when she doesn't have a bit and knows she can overpower me. It's still nice in the winter though, keeps my buns warm :lol:


Keeps your buns warm? You don't look like you're dressed for winter in this pic! :lol: I realize this was probably not taken during the winter, just giving you a hard time hehe.  Cute photos!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

TheAQHAGirl said:


> While this isn't the greatest video, I've ridden Faith bridleless a few times. She does very well, considering she's only 3 years old. She even backs up. I love my baby. Haha. I tried riding in half of the arena, because I only had my 250mm lens. I couldn't capture the entire part of the arena, only a bit of the corner. So I edited out the parts where I wasn't riding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPb3QA6NZis



This is really great stuff!!!!! Way to go with her. I hope to ride my chestnut gelding that came to me completely unstarted and mishandled that way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Blueberrywithsparkles (Jan 21, 2014)

I would love to learn how to teach my horse to do this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I, like loosie, seldom have someone there to take pictures of me so I only have a couple of pictures (some of them old) of me tackless on a horse.

Because of the way I ride and train, I don't teach them in a way that I can go completely without (some of the cues to do that would confuse the cues I use on them for working) but most of mine will ride perfectly in just a neck rope.

This is an old picture, probably taken about 13-14 years ago









And the same horse just a couple of years ago. He's mostly retired now and hadn't had a rider on him in well over a year when I hopped on him that day. That's the reason for the neck rope just being a hay string LOL, I picked it up out of the pasture.


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

That's pretty cool smrobs. How old is he now?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's 20 this year. Still a sweet old guy in spite of all the bad habits I taught him when we were both young and I was stupid LOL.


----------



## saddlebredzz (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm teaching my gelding this summer!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Ive got a few, but it's not due to NH training but I'll post them anyway. My trainer had me ride my WP bridless alot....inside and outside so I could work on myself using my leg and seat more. Especially for horsemanship class and patterns...to perform a pattern without resorting to hand; 360 pivots, stops, back, circles, jog and lope transitions. The only thing REALLY hard was the back ups....with no bridle and just using leg an seat...LOL.

Here we are at the jog:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I am here for inspiration. I have been planning on giving this a go for a while now!


----------



## laurapratt01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Here's a video of my horse and I from today. This is our first time riding in this arena and our first time really riding bridless (aside from just hopping on him in his pasture). 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLiG6VFAH3E&feature=share


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish I trusted my horses enough to do this. I think they would be fine in the arena, but I just can't get over the fear that they would run off.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

This is my rescued thoroughbred/saddlebred. I'm so proud of her she has come such a long way


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

*Bridle-less Jump ^_^*

Here is us from the other day doing some bridle-less jumping in PJs LOL


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

I love all your pics  riding without anything is one thing I always dreamed…

Unfortunately I don't see myself doing it anytime soon, it is just not something that would be safe for me & my horse right now


----------



## DiamondJumper (Jan 16, 2010)

I love riding bridleless! I never go without an actual halter on a trail ride, but around the yard I ride bridleless all the time. Throughout our training I've always struggled with Diamond feeling stressed/getting 'hot' when I ride with a lot of contact (he was started rough with a really strong bit...add that to him being crazy-sensitive and, well...), so bridleless was actually easier for us than riding with headgear. 

Most of my photos of bridleless are five or so years old but I do have a few


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

Bridless starts about 3 minutes in.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtP0-2O_jxY


----------



## spirit1215 (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't have pictures but my paint is trained to ride bridle-less but just the basics. He only knows turns, woah and go right now but we are working on it! I hope to train my saddlebred to ride without a bridle too! I really like that fact that if something in the arena(I barrel race) happened, I'd still have control!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

DanielDauphin said:


> Bridless starts about 3 minutes in.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtP0-2O_jxY


Thanks for sharing Dan...good stuff! You cheated though...LOL....your horse laid down and then you took the bridle off. My trainer just reaches over (when he's riding), slides the bridle off the poll, my horse drops the bit, and then he hangs the whole thing on the horn. OR when I'm riding, he comes over and just whips that bridle off his head and sends me back out to the rail, or even worse...makes me do a horsemanship pattern. 

But it does show the importance of training a horse to use seat and legs, and not relying on your hands to get a horse to perform, and perform anything correctly.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

GotaDunQH said:


> OR when I'm riding, he comes over and just whips that bridle off his head and sends me back out to the rail, or even worse...makes me do a horsemanship pattern.


Where do you find a trainer that does that?? Over here I'm a little challenged to find someone happy to instruct my girls riding in a halter, let alone nothing!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice demo Daniel. But something OT distracted me, especially when the horse was laying down with his hind foot so close... what is the purpose of that back cinch, when it is so loose?? 

I've only seen a horse once with a hind foot caught in a too loose cinch, which happened when the guy lay the horse down, but it wasn't pretty & I couldn't help thinking it was likely in this case when the horse was laying down saddled.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

loosie said:


> Where do you find a trainer that does that?? Over here I'm a little challenged to find someone happy to instruct my girls riding in a halter, let alone nothing!


I found him 15 years ago and have been a faithful client ever since!


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

loosie said:


> Nice demo Daniel. But something OT distracted me, especially when the horse was laying down with his hind foot so close... what is the purpose of that back cinch, when it is so loose??
> 
> I've only seen a horse once with a hind foot caught in a too loose cinch, which happened when the guy lay the horse down, but it wasn't pretty & I couldn't help thinking it was likely in this case when the horse was laying down saddled.


I'd say that girth was just right. You are correct about what can happen, but it's a fairly freak deal, especially with a horse that knows what it's doing. I haven't had that happen, but I did once have a colt get a hind foot through a stirrup. Don't ask me how he did it, but he sure tore that saddle up. 

Truly, I could have done everything with no back girth at all, so it really served no purpose. I do, however always ride with one because I mostly start colts and ride problem horses. A horse which isn't used to a back girth getting accidentally introduced to one can be a helluva wreck as well, so mine get used to one.

If you'll look right when he's laying down, the back of the saddle rises up quite a bit, making the fairly lose back girth pretty well snug on his belly. People who do ride with a tight back girth frequently don't realize just how much of your horse's ability and mobility you compromise. It is like strapping a rigid backpack to your back. You can't bend anymore. I knew that there would be a few fairly hard stops in this ride, which would cause the back of the saddle to rise up, and the laying down, again, causing saddle to rise up, so I gave him some slack. NBD to me. Adjust yours as you see fit.


----------



## DanielDauphin (Mar 11, 2014)

All that being said, if I was about to go and rope something, that back girth would be tight.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

DanielDauphin said:


> All that being said, if I was about to go and rope something, that back girth would be tight.


Yeah, I always thought the point of a back cinch was to prevent the back of the saddle lifting, particularly in situations such as roping cattle. I thought it was meant to be 'snug' but not tight, to be able to do that job but without restricting the horse otherwise? I'm in Aus so not speaking much from experience really, as few people, except on the rodeo scene(stockmen usually ride in single girthed stock saddles here & rarely rope the same as you guys) use them as far as I've seen.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've got lots of space for growth in bridleless riding, but we've still gone far, my boy and myself.


----------



## ccndodger (Dec 15, 2011)

More bridleless riding :happydance:


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, you guys might want to check out 'Evolving Horsemanship' on Facebook - I reckon her use of side reins are a great idea!


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my late buddy in his _Savvy_ hackamore. I am now training his replacement in one.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

That's great, Danny, and that's one good looking horse! However, you're more bitless than bridleless - which means riding without a headstall at all.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Riding bridleless is the best!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

DanielDauphin said:


> A horse which isn't used to a back girth getting accidentally introduced to one can be a helluva wreck as well, so mine get used to one.


I guess my horse must be a rare exception. She was never ridden with a back cinch, so I was a bit nervous when I first introduced her to my western saddle that has one, but she completely ignored it (which is rare for her because she's an explosively spooky Arabian and tends to be a bit jumpy with new things like ropes around her legs). 3 years later, always ridden with that saddle with the back cinch, and she's like a real western horse (and a lot less spooky).

I keep my back cinch quite loose...enough to fit my hand sideways between it and the horse's belly. Basically, I take it and tighten it until it's against her, then loosen it to the next hole down. Never had any problems. It's not supposed to be snug, I agree. The point is to keep the saddle from rising up too much in the back (mine tends to do that, even though it's as perfect a fit as possible for my mare), and it doesn't need to be tight to do that.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

^If your saddle lifts up at the back when you're NOT roping cattle, it is not a perfect fit. Possibly it's just badly balanced & can be adjusted by a good saddler. Possibly you have only tried Westerns, which are often problematic for short backed arabs.


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

loosie said:


> ^If your saddle lifts up at the back when you're NOT roping cattle, it is not a perfect fit. Possibly it's just badly balanced & can be adjusted by a good saddler. Possibly you have only tried Westerns, which are often problematic for short backed arabs.


You most likely will never find a perfect fit unless your saddle is custom made for your horse. Mine is as close as one could get, fitted by a professional saddle fitter. He said my English saddle is a good fit, but not perfect, and my western saddle is just about perfect for her. He also recommended leaving the back cinch on to prevent it from lifting up in the back. It doesn't when we're riding or when Des is just standing there, but if she puts her head down to scratch her nose against her leg, I can see it lift up just a tad in the back.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

ArabianGirl27 said:


> You most likely will never find a perfect fit unless your saddle is custom made for your horse. Mine is as close as one could get, fitted by a professional saddle fitter. He said my English saddle is a good fit, but not perfect, and my western saddle is just about perfect for her. *He also recommended leaving the back cinch on to prevent it from lifting up in the back*. It doesn't when we're riding or when Des is just standing there, but if she puts her head down to scratch her nose against her leg, I can see it lift up just a tad in the back.


 
But if you have a correctly fitting western saddle, there SHOULD be no lift in the back, unless you are roping and dallying. This is what my saddle fitter and chiro says...and he's the best in New England who deals strictly with performance horses.


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

I LOVE all of this! I can't wait to get my new horse and get back into riding without tack. I ride bitless and treeless to begin with, but I love the great bond of riding naked, 

I'll post pics as soon as I've got the newbie ready


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

ridingwild, I DO hope that you won't post pictures of riding naked.


----------



## ridingwild (Apr 8, 2014)

Who knows...


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmm, no thanks. Having hairy pants, riding bareback, is fine. Have no desire to be any closer to horsehair personally tho!


----------



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

I've just started riding bridleless this year. Here is some video of my first go at working equitation, a couple of weeks after I first went bridleless. Still needs work, especially on the backing, but I was pretty happy with how we went as beginners.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDTH57gDu9Y


----------



## BolderDash (Apr 30, 2014)

ccndodger said:


> These are the days I love most - YouTube


Wonderful video! And in the snow, too! I am curious as to who/what is the music in the video? I goes very well with it!


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

When back the hh are pulsed in the hand (often alternately), but the legs stay slightly back (behind the girth) w/o turning toes out or using the leg inward. Position the horse (through leg positioning in the L turn).


Why are you carrying the whip vertical? Do you understand why that is done by a rider?


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

equitate said:


> When back the hh are pulsed in the hand (often alternately), but the legs stay slightly back (behind the girth) w/o turning toes out or using the leg inward. Position the horse (through leg positioning in the L turn).
> 
> 
> Why are you carrying the whip vertical? Do you understand why that is done by a rider?


Hang on, what? Am I missing something? I didn't understand about half of that...xD


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

ArabianGirl27 said:


> Hang on, what? Am I missing something? I didn't understand about half of that...xD


I didn't quite get some of it too, but I do have to question the whip....why are you carrying one?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

FriesianGirl said:


> I've just started riding bridleless this year. Here is some video of my first go at working equitation, a couple of weeks after I first went bridleless. Still needs work, especially on the backing, but I was pretty happy with how we went as beginners.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDTH57gDu9Y


Good stuff at the walk....so much can be taught at the walk...it's the forgotten gait. Have you moved up to trot and canter bridleless?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Good, I wasn't the only one to find Equitate's post double dutch! ;-)

The working equitation was great to see! But having learned only recently about it being a new sport to Oz & finding that there are a few locals that do it... & seeing the gumtrees & hearing your accents, I'm really curious to know what area you're in??


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Didn't you see, people that asked about the whip, that she did actually use it a couple of times to back up aids that were resisted, but she rarely needed it, so just held it out of the way for the most part.


----------



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the whip explanation loosie - that's exactly the reason for both carrying it and for holding it vertically. It is basically just an aid while we're both learning, but when not using it, holding it vertically keeps it out of the way and keeps me from accidentally giving an aid I don't mean to give. 
Equitate - what did you mean by "When back the hh are pulsed in the hand (often alternately)"?
GotaDunQH - I have progressed to doing some trotting work bridleless, and have done some horse archery bridleless at the canter since that video was taken.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The western saddle may pop up when a horse drops his face for a scratch because the rib cage widens. But a back cinch isn't meant for holding a saddle down, it's to prevent the saddle from popping up when roping. A custom tree fits the horse at the time measurements were taken because the horse is continually changing shape, either do to the exercise regimen or aging. Genghis Khans soldiers used three different trees on their ponies. One when spring fat, another when the ponies were more fit and a third for when they were very fit.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Just to get this thread back on track....

I decided to try bridleless on my Rafe the other day. He did remarkably well considering this was the first time I tried to ride him like that. I just flung a hay string around his neck in his paddock and used their hay ring as a mounting block to get on LOL.




























Plus, I hopped on my old guy to see how much of his training he remembered. He's my retiree and he hasn't had a rider in about 2 years. I caught him out of his pasture, put my string on his neck, and hopped on. He strutted off just like he used to when he was 10 and hadn't forgot a thing .


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I took my boy to the sea last week and had a fantastic day - not only we rode bridleless (including a gallop along the shoreline), but we played at liberty as well.


----------



## equitate (Dec 14, 2012)

Gotta read for clarity huh? Type too fast. LOL.

When backing (up) half halts are pulsed by the hand (often alternately), and the (rider's entire) leg stay slightly back (behind the girth) but w/o turning toes out (and never) using the leg inward. 

Turns are created by positioning/bend the horse (through the placement of the entire leg).

Why carry the whip vertical? Does the rider understand how that is traditionally done, and why?

And with all the pix of bridleless, rider with a bridle and a neck rope together first, and then remove the bridle. It is much safer.


----------



## kinseyloveswillow (Jun 17, 2014)

I don't have any recent pictures, but this is my mare and I about five years ago when I was eleven and still living in Iowa :wink: I hope on taking more pictures when I get back home from Texas


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

Yes, I've just started doing this with my pony! I use a neck rope on him, and usually I go bareback too, but in this video I have a saddle: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1n6G_bu7MY
It was our first time without a bridle, and I can't believe we got to this point. He used to always take off with me, now I've got almost complete control without a bridle!


----------



## horseTraining (Jun 22, 2014)

love love love brideless riding


----------



## FriesianGirl (Oct 20, 2013)

Two friends and I will be doing a bridleless trek next year from Kalgoorlie, Western Australia. We will not be using bridles, halters, reins or neck ropes - saddle only. It will be 390km and should take about 8 days. 

We went bridleless for the first time out in the bush this week (we had previously had the halter/bitless bridles on with the reins on the neck for emergencies), and it was a wonderful feeling of freedom for both the horse and me. As mentioned in a previous post, the vertical sticks are there in case a guidance aid is required, but are held vertically when not being used.


----------

